# KOOLAID! WHAT THE F#CK?



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ACCUSE ME OF RUNNING 7 BATTS TO THE NOSE OF MY CAR......... :angry: ...PLEASE NEXT TIME U HEAR SOME BULLSHIT ON THE STREET FROM SOME FUCKING HATERS.......DO UR HOMEWORK FIRST..........  

EVEN IF I RAN 7, ITS STILL LESS THAN ALL THE CARS I HOP AGAINST ANYWAYS.....(RICNDAREGAL IS THE ONLY EXCEPTION)..SO WTF??????

:angry: :angry: :angry: 

I HAVE TRIED 7 AND EVEN SQUEEZED IN 8 IN MY CAR B4.............BUT IT DONT MEAN THATS WHAT I RUN NOW.............. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MICHAEL MYERS (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 01:24 PM~11666158
> *ACCUSE ME OF RUNNING 7 BATTS TO THE NOSE OF MY CAR......... :angry: ...PLEASE NEXT TIME U HEAR SOME BULLSHIT ON THE STREET FROM SOME FUCKING HATERS.......DO UR HOMEWORK FIRST..........
> 
> EVEN IF I RAN 7, ITS STILL LESS THAN ALL THE CARS I HOP AGAINST ANYWAYS.....(RICNDAREGAL IS THE ONLY EXCEPTION)..SO WTF??????
> ...



I GOT MY EYE ON YOU KNOW :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL MYERS_@Sep 22 2008, 01:27 PM~11666183
> *I GOT MY EYE ON YOU KNOW :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: LISTEN PUMKINHEAD....GO PLAY SOMEWHERE ELSE......... :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## MICHAEL MYERS (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 01:29 PM~11666209
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: LISTEN PUMKINHEAD....GO PLAY SOMEWHERE ELSE......... :0
> *


 :uh: WHO THE FUCK YOU CALLING PUMPKIN HEAD *******?? :angry: :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL MYERS_@Sep 22 2008, 01:30 PM~11666222
> *:uh: WHO THE FUCK YOU CALLING PUMPKIN HEAD *******?? :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: UR MOM

































:0 :0 :0


----------



## MICHAEL MYERS (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 01:32 PM~11666248
> *:uh: UR MOM
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: SORRY, I DON'T SPEAK QUEER!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I heard you were running 6" cylinders up from because they are lighter than 8" cylinders!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## MICHAEL MYERS (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2008, 01:36 PM~11666288
> *I heard you were running 6" cylinders up from because they are lighter than 8" cylinders!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2008, 01:36 PM~11666288
> *I heard you were running 6" cylinders up from because they are lighter than 8" cylinders!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


CUSTOM MADE 4.5"...........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL MYERS_@Sep 22 2008, 01:33 PM~11666255
> *:uh:  SORRY, I DON'T SPEAK QUEER!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


Y O U R.... M O M ....


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:0


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Shits poppin off :buttkick:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

at least u got somthing worth being talked about. most the other shit around aint worth talkin about. I've seen cars take there drivlines out to hit 40s, and less people talk shit about their craftmenship than they will a real car.

but i did notice an odd extra wire coming off your amp power terminal!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 22 2008, 02:36 PM~11667065
> *at least u got somthing worth being talked about. most the other shit around aint worth talkin about. I've seen cars take there drivlines out to hit 40s, and less people talk shit about their craftmenship than they will a real car.
> 
> but i did notice an odd extra wire coming off your amp power terminal!!!
> ...


holy fuck what did i miss


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 22 2008, 02:36 PM~11667065
> *at least u got somthing worth being talked about. most the other shit around aint worth talkin about. I've seen cars take there drivlines out to hit 40s, and less people talk shit about their craftmenship than they will a real car.
> 
> but i did notice an odd extra wire coming off your amp power terminal!!!
> ...


 :0 :0 U NOTICED THE 8 GA WIRE?? :0 :0 


































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 01:47 PM~11666434
> *CUSTOM MADE 4.5"...........
> *


i knew ron was up to somthing :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooooooo man


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11667650
> *ooooooooooooooooooooo man
> *


MAN HOMIE................IT JUST DONT STOP............ :uh: SOMEONE ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING TO SAY..... :angry: ..........THERES SOME FUCKED UP CARS OUT THERE DOING CRAPPY INCHES, WEIGHTED AND ALL THAT.... THAT GET SCRUTINIZED LESS THAN ME....WTF???....EVERYONE NEED TO GET OFF MY BACK........ :angry:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

get all the haters line up and nose up to them. take them out one by one.

make sure to get it on video.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 03:37 PM~11667723
> *get all the haters  line up and nose up to them. take them out one by one.
> 
> make sure to get it on video.
> *


BELIEVE ME I WOULD .......IF ONLY THEY HAD CARS....... :0 :0 

AND IF THEY DO......ITS 10 BATTS N WEIGHT ...........IF THEY THINK THEY CAN HANG, THEY NEED TO DROP TO MY LEVEL OF BATTS, AND COME UP TO THE INCHES I HIT........ :0


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

we need to get discovery channel on this one and do a hopper build off!
that would be some tight shit to see.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11667765
> *we need to get discovery channel on this one and do a hopper build off!
> that would be some tight shit to see.
> *


FUNNY U SHOULD SAY THAT..........I SPOKE TO A PRODUCER ABOUT DOING THAT VERY SAME THING ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO..HE LOVED THE IDEA AND IS LOOKING INTO IT......


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

hell yeah that would be some shit to watch. keep me posted on the venture. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 03:46 PM~11667808
> *hell yeah that would be some shit to watch. keep me posted on the venture. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

hey pal what kind of setup you running?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 04:28 PM~11668278
> *hey pal what kind of setup you running?
> *


all mixed..............


----------



## MICHAEL MYERS (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 04:28 PM~11668278
> *hey pal what kind of setup you running?
> *



I WOULD SUGGEST YOU TALK TO THIS MAN WITH A LITTLE BIT MORE RESPECT THEN THAT BEFORE YOU GET FUCKED UP WITH NO REMORSE!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

hey mufasa, what do u think about Xtreme hydraulics cylinders.. i think they are like 3/4 inch ports


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL MYERS_@Sep 22 2008, 05:35 PM~11668329
> *I WOULD SUGGEST YOU TALK TO THIS MAN WITH A LITTLE BIT MORE RESPECT THEN THAT BEFORE YOU GET FUCKED UP WITH NO REMORSE!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


chill homie how did i show disrespect? have you been reading what ive been writing?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 05:30 PM~11668291
> *all mixed..............
> *


same here got a mutt of a set up. but i did go with BMH rear suspension parts. nice beafy parts to run on a 79 caddy.


----------



## MICHAEL MYERS (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 04:49 PM~11668476
> *chill homie how did i show disrespect?  have you been reading what ive been writing?
> *



DON'T NEED TO READ WHAT YOU'VE WROTE! I SAW ALL THAT I NEEDED TO SEE AND LIKE I SAID TALK TO HIM WITH MORE RESPECT THEN THAT ESE :angry: :angry:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MICHAEL MYERS (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 04:54 PM~11668516
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS YOU MY FRIEND AND GOD BLESS


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL MYERS_@Sep 22 2008, 05:55 PM~11668528
> *THANKS YOU MY FRIEND AND GOD BLESS
> *


yeah ooooo kaaaaay


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

well i see this topic is going well..........lol..........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

WHERES KOOLAIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IMMA HAVE TO FILE A MISSING PERSONS REPORT........ :angry:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

MUFASA WE KNOW WHATCHA GOT HATERS WILL HATES THAT'S THERE JOB, THESE HATERS NEED TO GET IN WHERE THEY FIT IN HOMIE,JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING CHRIS.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 22 2008, 05:41 PM~11668947
> *MUFASA WE KNOW WHATCHA GOT HATERS WILL HATES THAT'S THERE JOB, THESE HATERS NEED TO GET IN WHERE THEY FIT IN HOMIE,JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING CHRIS.
> *


OH....I'LL ALWAYS DO WHAT I DO HOMIE....NO DOUBT........BUT MAN.....THESE RUMORS IS TOO MUCH............I KINDA HAVE AN IDEA WHO MIGHT OF TOLD KOOLAID THIS BULLSHIT, BUT ID RATHER HIM TELL IT IF HE SAYS ANYTHING AT ALL...........IM JUST SURPRISED HE LISTENED TO THIS SHIT.......KOOLAID SHOULD KNOW ME BETTER THAN THAT............  

LOL.....THEY NEED TO FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO PUT UNDER A MICROSCOPE......... :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 03:44 PM~11667793
> *FUNNY U SHOULD SAY THAT..........I SPOKE TO A PRODUCER ABOUT DOING THAT VERY SAME THING ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO..HE LOVED THE IDEA AND IS LOOKING INTO IT......
> *


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

MUFASA= :thumbsup: 

HATERS= :thumbsdown: 


:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 22 2008, 05:48 PM~11669037
> *MUFASA= :thumbsup:
> 
> HATERS= :thumbsdown:
> ...


I LIKE THAT..............  

NOW U KNOW I DONT START TOPICS WITHOUT "PROOF"...........SO..............

I MESSED UP IN THIS VID A LITTLE CUZ U CANT SEE THE CABLE FROM THE SOLENOIDS GOING TO THE FRONT PUMP.......SO I RE DID THE VID.....SO HERES BOTH OF THEM............AND THE CAR WAS LEANING ALOT IN THE DRIVEWAY SO I ONLY COULD GIVE IT SO MANY LICKS B4 IT STARTED ROLLING AND SHIFTING TO THE SIDE...........BUT ANYWAYS...............










ENJOY HATERS THAT THOUGHT I HAD 7........DO THE MATH.........THE BATTS WERENT EVEN FRESHLY CHARGED.......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 05:55 PM~11669139
> *I LIKE THAT..............
> 
> NOW U KNOW I DONT START TOPICS WITHOUT "PROOF"...........SO..............
> ...



:0 OOOWWWWNEEDDDDD


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

6 Members: MUFASA, royalts-car-club, djdvl666, koolaid365, tkustomstx, Eddie$Money



:cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:guns: TO ALL HATERS


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 05:59 PM~11669195
> *6 Members: MUFASA, royalts-car-club, djdvl666, koolaid365, tkustomstx, Eddie$Money
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


da haters arent even worth the cam footage


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Eddie, royalts-car-club, low4life68lac, koolaid365, KandyRegal, tkustomstx


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NOW LETS NOT GET THINGS TWISTED....I DIDNT CALL KOOLAID A HATER..........BUT WAS DISAPPOINTED IN HIM LISTENING TO THE HATERS..........


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

looks to me his setup is done so well that he gets the perfect bouce of every lick and hes very good on the switch


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what the hell did somedbody say to me that i said to somebody else wow not me mufasa


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

koolaid made baby


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HMMMMMMMM..........LETS SEE...IN ONE VID THE BATTS WERE 76.1V DIVIDE BY 6 BATTS.....I GET 12.68.............NOT FULLY CHARGED....CAR STILL WORKS.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 22 2008, 06:06 PM~11669277
> *what the hell did somedbody say to me that i said to somebody else wow not me mufasa
> *


WELL I DONT KNOW WHERE U GOT THAT IDEA YESTERDAY AT THE SHOW...............BUT MAN......ALL U NEED IS THE RIGHT COMBINATION FOR A CAR TO WORK RIGHT.........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

16 Members: MUFASA, low4life68lac, AndrewH, Eddie$Money, 4pump84cutty, chi-town, Dylante63, pachuco81, matdogg, Mark, 79regal, koolaid365, 94Fleetwoodswangin, MI 71, royalts-car-club, HND_Loco


FULL HOUSE!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

ive seen alotta cars hop with a lot of different setups but i cant say that ive seen many get the perfect bounce every time

i personally think you got some space age shit in there :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

IN THE OTHER VIDEO ITS MARKING 75.7v.....DIVIDE THAT BY 6 AND I GET.....12.61V...........MY BATTS ARE GOING LOW AND CAR STILL WORKING!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

AND IF I WAS RUNNING 7 BATTS FRESHLY CHARGED AT 12.8 V EACH....HMMMMMM...

89.6V IS WHAT I GET...........I AINT NOWHERE NEAR..........90V.........

NOW WHAT!!! :0 :0


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11669371
> *AND IF I WAS RUNNING 8 BATTS FRESHLY CHARGED AT 12.8 V EACH....HMMMMMM...
> 
> 89.6V IS WHAT I GET...........I AINT NOWHERE NEAR..........90V.........
> ...


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Sep 22 2008, 06:11 PM~11669333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE........JUST THE RIGHT COMBINATION.................


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

what does that have to do with me not my show wasnt reading the ruler just having fun dont know what there talking about


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 22 2008, 06:19 PM~11669428
> *what does that have to do with me not my show wasnt reading the ruler just having fun dont know what there talking about
> *


NAW HOMIE.....B4 THE SHOW......LOOKN AT THE CARS.............SINGLE PUMP 10 BATTS, SINGLE....DOUBLE.......THEN MINE WAS 7 BATTS PISTON PUMP......WHERE U GET 7??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ITS BUILT RIGHT!!


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

hell yell your the shit


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

next level bust that ass sunday at bradford park black cadi was a wash


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 22 2008, 06:22 PM~11669466
> *hell yell your the shit
> *


 :0 :0 








 ..MAYBE SOME DAY ILL TELL U HOW I DO IT........... :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 22 2008, 06:24 PM~11669487
> *next level bust that ass sunday at bradford park black cadi was a wash
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DARRELL AND JESSIE GONNA BE :angry: 

:0 :0


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Sep 22 2008, 06:19 PM~11669428
> *what does that have to do with me not my show wasnt reading the ruler just having fun dont know what there talking about
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SURE IS QUIET...................SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 22 2008, 06:25 PM~11669502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


crickets


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 22 2008, 06:31 PM~11669561
> *crickets
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ALL GATE.......NO WEIGHT..................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

OH....AND GOOD COILS................ :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: MonsterG, LacN_Thru, MUFASA, Moze, KandyRegal, 99expo, sik350, caprice75classic, CadillacFleetwood82, royalts-car-club, Mikey's75monte, Teamblowme602, koolaid365, 1 lowfukn ram


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

royalts-car-club, LacN_Thru, CadillacFleetwood82, Powder J, MonsterG, 99expo, caprice75classic, Teamblowme602


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

OK...POINT MADE.......GUESS THIS TOPICS DONE...................


:wave: THANX FOR TUNING IN EVERYONE................ :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 06:37 PM~11669630
> *OK...POINT MADE.......GUESS THIS TOPICS DONE...................
> :wave: THANX FOR TUNING IN EVERYONE................ :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER COMPLETE KITS WITH THE RIGHT COILS FOR EVERY APPLICATION AND CUT THE COILS TO WHERE I KNOW THEY WILL WORK AND PRE COMPRESS THEM............AND PERSONALLY BUILD THE PUMPS AND CALL IT "MUFASA" SERIES........... :biggrin: 

ALL U NEED TO DO IS INSTALL.................


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 06:40 PM~11669686
> *I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER COMPLETE KITS WITH THE RIGHT COILS FOR EVERY APPLICATION AND CUT THE COILS TO WHERE I KNOW THEY WILL WORK AND PRE COMPRESS THEM............AND PERSONALLY BUILD THE PUMPS AND CALL IT "MUFASA" SERIES........... :biggrin:
> 
> ALL U NEED TO DO IS INSTALL.................
> *


do it up


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 22 2008, 06:43 PM~11669710
> *do it up
> *


I THINK I JUST MIGHT........WILL TAKE ALL THE GUESS WORK OUT...........JUST INSTALL AND GET GOOD BATTS AND SWITCHMAN........EVERYONE WILL DO INCHES....... :cheesy:


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

I'll take one Hakuna Matata Street Series.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Sep 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11669783
> *I'll take one Hakuna Matata Street Series.
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 06:40 PM~11669686
> *I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER COMPLETE KITS WITH THE RIGHT COILS FOR EVERY APPLICATION AND CUT THE COILS TO WHERE I KNOW THEY WILL WORK AND PRE COMPRESS THEM............AND PERSONALLY BUILD THE PUMPS AND CALL IT "MUFASA" SERIES........... :biggrin:
> 
> ALL U NEED TO DO IS INSTALL.................
> *


while you bullshittin I get the prototype set up :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 22 2008, 06:51 PM~11669824
> *while you bullshittin I get the prototype set up  :biggrin:
> *


LOL..................U ALREADY DOING MORE THAN WHAT U WANTED TO............ :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 07:53 PM~11669863
> *LOL..................U ALREADY DOING MORE THAN WHAT U WANTED TO............ :biggrin:
> *


wat up bro when the next hopp :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 22 2008, 07:08 PM~11670068
> *wat up bro when the next hopp  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie.....whats cracken............??WENT TO A HOP YESTERDAY.........MAN.........NOTHING BUT BULLSHIT HOMIE........... :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

can I ask what your car does on the stick and if it singleand six batteries right? Also a pic of it hopping I'm on iPhone right now and don't have video software downloaded yet but I'll take a hakuna matata set up


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Sep 22 2008, 07:24 PM~11670249
> *can I ask what your car does on the stick and if it singleand six batteries right? Also a pic of it hopping I'm on iPhone right now and don't have video software downloaded yet but I'll take a hakuna matata set up
> *


ITS DONE 42".....BUT CONSISTENT 41",,,,THEN IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE GUY READING THE RULER ALSO............. :uh: .......BUT YEP.........IT IS WHAT IT IS...........THERES A PIC OF IT HOPPING IN MY AVATAR...........


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 07:27 PM~11670280
> *ITS DONE 42".....BUT CONSISTENT 41",,,,THEN IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE GUY READING THE RULER ALSO............. :uh: .......BUT YEP.........IT IS WHAT IT IS...........THERES A PIC OF IT HOPPING IN MY AVATAR...........
> *




That's tight as hell a real street rider out that way huh? Care to share some secrets pm thanks


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Sep 22 2008, 07:30 PM~11670321
> *That's tight as hell a real street rider out that way huh?  Care to share some secrets pm thanks
> *


check the 2pump 6batt topic......a lot of info there...............


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 22 2008, 07:38 PM~11670455
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 08:27 PM~11670280
> *ITS DONE 42".....BUT CONSISTENT 41",,,,THEN IT ALL DEPENDS ON THE GUY READING THE RULER ALSO............. :uh: .......BUT YEP.........IT IS WHAT IT IS...........THERES A PIC OF IT HOPPING IN MY AVATAR...........
> *


damn homie your gets up real nice. how long have you had it set like that?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 07:44 PM~11670544
> *damn homie your gets up real nice. how long have you had it set like that?
> *


been terrorizing it since 99............but hittin over 40" for about 2 years maybe....b4 that was in the mid to high 30"s


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: keep up the good work


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Sep 22 2008, 07:47 PM~11670599
> *:thumbsup: keep up the good work
> *


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 07:51 PM~11670655
> *
> *


Can I place a order.... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 22 2008, 08:07 PM~11670884
> *Can I place a order.... :biggrin:
> *


money talks homeboy...........!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

5 Members: MUFASA, ricndaregal, HIGHENDHYDRAULICS, Qwerty, 81_Monte_Pimpin

spying?? :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 08:19 PM~11671058
> *5 Members: MUFASA, ricndaregal, HIGHENDHYDRAULICS, Qwerty, 81_Monte_Pimpin
> 
> spying?? :0
> *


its good to know the words i put out there got heard :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


if only i had actually been the real one to say it, it woulda made the novela even more dramatic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2008, 08:30 PM~11671217
> *its good to know the words i put out there got heard :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> if only i had actually been the real one to say it, it woulda made the novela even more dramatic :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 06:53 PM~11669863
> *LOL..................U ALREADY DOING MORE THAN WHAT U WANTED TO............ :biggrin:
> *


You got me hooked, now I want it all, I can be your 1st sponsered car :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 08:33 PM~11671255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dun dun duuuunn!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 22 2008, 08:35 PM~11671279
> *You got me hooked, now I want it all, I can be your 1st sponsered car  :biggrin:
> *


i need money!!! :biggrin: ....shit..........im tryn to get sponsored myself............lol........


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11671356
> *i need money!!! :biggrin: ....shit..........im tryn to get sponsored myself............lol........
> *


you got my shit off over da phn...imagine if you actually put a wrench too it, you likr the king midas of hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 22 2008, 08:42 PM~11671378
> *you got my shit off over da phn...imagine if you actually put a wrench too it, you likr the king midas of hydraulics  :biggrin:
> *


lol..................... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

WOW!!!! THIS TOPIC REALLY TOOK OFF WHILE I WAS GONE.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 04:44 PM~11667793
> *FUNNY U SHOULD SAY THAT..........I SPOKE TO A PRODUCER ABOUT DOING THAT VERY SAME THING ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO..HE LOVED THE IDEA AND IS LOOKING INTO IT......
> *



only thing i would say is not have a shop build or participate in the build, but should supply the products.. should be built by the consumer who uses their products

im down to join lol


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

heck yeah I'll buy a MUFASA set up pm me some prices and we will go from there and if you could post a link to that topic I want to check it out!

Call my car simba next to come to MUFASA..... In the upper MidWest of course :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

I HEARD FOR EVERY ORDER YOU PUT IN HE'LL THROW IN A FREE SET OF LEOPARD SPEEDOS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

plus no weight lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 22 2008, 10:52 PM~11672682
> *I HEARD FOR EVERY ORDER YOU PUT IN HE'LL THROW IN A FREE SET OF LEOPARD SPEEDOS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: u like them speedos huh?....u bring them up everytime........... :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Sep 22 2008, 10:32 PM~11672488
> *heck yeah I'll buy a MUFASA set up pm me some prices and we will go from there and if you could post a link to that topic I want to check it out!
> 
> Call my car simba next to come to MUFASA..... In the upper MidWest of course :biggrin:
> *


lemme know when u ready.....ill put something together for ya................


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

I would buy the setup if it came with a pair superman tantarans! lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MoreBounce 805_@Sep 22 2008, 11:16 PM~11672830
> *I would buy the setup if it came with a pair superman tantarans! lol
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmm..maybe that can be arranged...............




























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 11:17 PM~11672837
> *hmmmmmmmmmmm..maybe that can be arranged...............
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11668976
> *OH....I'LL ALWAYS DO WHAT I DO HOMIE....NO DOUBT........BUT MAN.....THESE RUMORS IS TOO MUCH............I KINDA HAVE AN IDEA WHO MIGHT OF TOLD KOOLAID THIS BULLSHIT, BUT ID RATHER HIM TELL IT IF HE SAYS ANYTHING AT ALL...........IM JUST SURPRISED HE LISTENED TO THIS SHIT.......KOOLAID SHOULD KNOW ME BETTER THAN THAT............
> 
> LOL.....THEY NEED TO FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO PUT UNDER A MICROSCOPE......... :biggrin:
> *


hey homie, you doing something right for haters to have you in they mouth. you know what you do, and what you have. have them haters inspect your car and then slap the shit out of them for having a bitches mouth.  
fuck what they say :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@Sep 22 2008, 11:44 PM~11672955
> *hey homie, you doing something right for haters to have you in they mouth. you know what you do, and what you have.  have them haters inspect your car and then slap the shit out of them for having a bitches mouth.
> fuck what they say  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2008, 12:47 AM~11672966
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



like u said before when u tell them to put money on it people shut up real quick.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacFleetwood82_@Sep 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11669783
> *I'll take one Hakuna Matata Street Series.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 11:14 PM~11672817
> *:ugh:  :ugh: u like them speedos huh?....u bring them up everytime........... :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 23 2008, 07:25 AM~11673903
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ur girl know about ur obsession with them speedo things?? :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2008, 04:36 PM~11666288
> *I heard you were running 6" cylinders up from because they are lighter than 8" cylinders!!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 That must be a revealed hoppers secret.........damn it, wheres my pen :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2008, 08:28 AM~11674231
> *ur girl know about ur obsession with them speedo things?? :dunno:
> *


come on now that be like me askin you if your girl knows you play with your monkey- i mean the watcher :uh:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

i think you get the same amount of power and travel regardless if there 6s,8s or even 10s so i guess for the sake of a couple extra pounds it would make sence


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 23 2008, 10:10 AM~11674909
> *come on now that be like me askin you if your girl  knows you play with your  monkey- i mean the watcher :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Sep 23 2008, 10:10 AM~11674909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: Easy now........u dont want WATCHER 2 pull out the strap........... :0


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2008, 03:25 PM~11677912
> *:angry: Easy now........u dont want WATCHER 2 pull out the strap........... :0
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: ot oh


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FUCK IT!!...............WHO'S FIRST!!!???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HEY RIC....................UR GIRL KNOW U PLAY WITH ELMOS?? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 










:0 :0


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice!! You always come with the PROOF!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Sep 23 2008, 03:33 PM~11677985
> *Nice!! You always come with the PROOF!!!
> *


 :cheesy: THANX HOMIE!!......I TRY AND BE STRAIGHT UP WITH EVERYONE....!!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2008, 05:33 PM~11677983
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HEY RIC....................UR GIRL KNOW U PLAY WITH ELMOS?? :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> ...


IF YOU LOOK AT THE FAR RIGHT IN THE BACKROUND YOU CAN SEE HIM GIVIN SOME DUDE HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Sep 23 2008, 03:33 PM~11677983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no bitch thas my son leaning toward my wife :uh:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11666209
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: LISTEN PUMKINHEAD....GO PLAY SOMEWHERE ELSE......... :0
> *


hahahha


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11666158
> *ACCUSE ME OF RUNNING 7 BATTS TO THE NOSE OF MY CAR......... :angry: ...PLEASE NEXT TIME U HEAR SOME BULLSHIT ON THE STREET FROM SOME FUCKING HATERS.......DO UR HOMEWORK FIRST..........
> 
> EVEN IF I RAN 7, ITS STILL LESS THAN ALL THE CARS I HOP AGAINST ANYWAYS.....(RICNDAREGAL IS THE ONLY EXCEPTION)..SO WTF??????
> ...


 whats up bro????????
Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!! and show this fucking haterz Whats up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

NOT TRYING TO BUST ANYBODYS BUBBLE BUT THERES PLENTY OF FOOLS OUT HERE THAT CAN SPEAK FOR ME I WUS DOING HIGH 40-S ON MY BIGBODY CADDI WITH 6 BATTERYS I DONT KNOW WHAT THE BIG FUSS IS ABOUT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Sep 23 2008, 11:40 PM~11683064
> *NOT TRYING TO BUST ANYBODYS BUBBLE BUT THERES PLENTY OF FOOLS OUT HERE THAT CAN SPEAK FOR ME I WUS DOING HIGH 40-S ON MY BIGBODY CADDI WITH 6 BATTERYS I DONT KNOW WHAT THE BIG FUSS IS ABOUT
> *


the fuss is everyone thinks its impossible and start talking shit about weight/tricks/and other bullshit.............i get put under a damn microscope with my car and dont know why..........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Sep 23 2008, 11:40 PM~11683064
> *NOT TRYING TO BUST ANYBODYS BUBBLE BUT THERES PLENTY OF FOOLS OUT HERE THAT CAN SPEAK FOR ME I WUS DOING HIGH 40-S ON MY BIGBODY CADDI WITH 6 BATTERYS I DONT KNOW WHAT THE BIG FUSS IS ABOUT
> *


now this is hard to believe.........................i seen lots of fools struggle to do that with double pump big bodies............


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11683105
> *the fuss is everyone thinks its impossible and start talking shit about weight/tricks/and other bullshit.............i get put under a damn microscope with my car and dont know why..........
> *


I GOTS TO GIVE YOU CREDIT CHRIS THAT FUCKIN CUTTY IS RITE IT HITS REALY GOOD AND IT HITS REALY QUIET NO RATTLES OR NOICES JUST STRAIGHT OUT NICE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Sep 23 2008, 11:53 PM~11683115
> *I GOTS TO GIVE YOU CREDIT CHRIS THAT FUCKIN CUTTY IS RITE IT HITS REALY GOOD AND IT HITS REALY QUIET NO RATTLES OR NOICES JUST STRAIGHT OUT NICE
> *


THANX HOMIE........HEY U GOT ANY VIDS OF THE BIG BODY IN ACTION??...............SO U CAN SHOW PEOPLE WHATS UP??!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2008, 12:51 AM~11683105
> *the fuss is everyone thinks its impossible and start talking shit about weight/tricks/and other bullshit.............i get put under a damn microscope with my car and dont know why.......... :confused:
> *



thats cuz everyone knows ur ass and they just wanna bust some balls lol. not only that many people compare their car to urs and wish they could do the inches you do...they know its possible to do it, just need to ingenuity to get it done... just be happy they got u on their minds all the time and ur names in their mouth. word of mouth is the only way to get GOOD business and many of us know that u r reputable and dont bullshit. people know the shit u do and the help you give. if you were just some joe shoe from the corner people probably wouldnt give u 2 thoughts in having you do work for them. gotta make that paper


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

do you have a piston pump up front or just a big port pump like 1 inch or 3/4 I'm planning building a single pump and want it to do constant inches and not look like shit doing it. 

But yeah my homie LAVISH had a 62 impala 4 door single pump 8 batteries 1/2 port CCE fathoy pump #9 marz pumphead and his car did a constant 38-42 about a inch or so from bumper I'll try to post the pic.........I know it was the CCE pump in there all the time because it used to be mine, I sold it to him and was there when we hopped it

I'll get the link or pix up when I go to my brothers on his desktop computer and not this iPhone k

Sorry for getting offtrack and he ran 2 #6 hoses and Italian dump too!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Sep 24 2008, 01:10 AM~11683334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piston.................like i said b4........the right combination............


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11683105
> *the fuss is everyone thinks its impossible and start talking shit about weight/tricks/and other bullshit.............i get put under a damn microscope with my car and dont know why..........
> *


you the man to beat in the streets and when they all been in the game as long as you and still cant get their cars dialed in right to either hang or beat you, theres only one thing to do, and thas hate uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 24 2008, 08:26 AM~11684748
> *you the man to beat in the streets and when they all been in the game as long as you and still cant get their cars dialed in right to either hang or beat you, theres only one thing to do, and thas hate uffin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 








 2 bad the game is the way it is.................it sucks........... :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2008, 08:34 AM~11684807
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 2 bad the game is the way it is.................it sucks........... :angry:
> *


no need to worry you wont be there that much longer if you catch my drift :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: jp. uffin: 

crazy how the game has changed though since adding weight is the easiest way out. but to each their own. :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 24 2008, 09:07 AM~11685114
> *no need to worry you wont be there that much longer if you catch my drift :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: jp. uffin:
> 
> crazy how the game has changed though since adding weight is the easiest way out. but to each their own. :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2008, 09:10 AM~11685139
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: im just waiting on the plates and i'll be ready :0 :0 :0 :0 lmao


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 24 2008, 09:13 AM~11685163
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  im just waiting on the plates and i'll be ready :0 :0 :0 :0 lmao
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i told the guy i wanted the mufasa edition you know that weigh 500 pounds a peice and are made a quarter inch thick :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 24 2008, 09:37 AM~11685352
> *i told the guy i wanted the mufasa edition you know that weigh 500 pounds a peice and are made a quarter inch thick :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 now u talking too much...............shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........





































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2008, 10:03 AM~11685555
> *:0  :0  :0 now u talking too much...............shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY BAD :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 24 2008, 10:09 AM~11685598
> *MY BAD :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

should of signed watcher up :0 :0 :0 :0 



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 24 2008, 01:22 PM~11687313
> *should of signed watcher up :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


WAY 2 MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS THERE BUDDY............. :uh:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2008, 01:43 PM~11687546
> *WAY 2 MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS THERE BUDDY............. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 24 2008, 01:43 PM~11687546
> *WAY 2 MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS THERE BUDDY............. :uh:
> *


its layitlow who doesnt lol uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 24 2008, 02:32 PM~11688039
> *its layitlow who doesnt lol uffin:
> *


i suppose..........


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

hey i found some body with that MUFASA SERIES 6 batteries :cheesy: 

so much for saying chinese shit doesnt work :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sEVD5V-p1E&feature=related


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 23 2008, 11:54 PM~11683121
> *THANX HOMIE........HEY U GOT ANY VIDS OF THE BIG BODY IN ACTION??...............SO U CAN SHOW PEOPLE WHATS UP??!!
> *


NO VIDEOS OF IT JUST PEOPLE SEEN WHAT IT DID AT SEVERAL PICNICS AND KICKBACKS AND HOPED IT AGAINTS OTHER CADDYS NO NEED TO PROVE ANYTHING TO ANYBODY IM IN THIS FOR THE LOVE OF IT NOT FOR BRAGGIN RITES


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR_@Sep 24 2008, 07:45 PM~11691151
> *NO VIDEOS OF IT JUST PEOPLE SEEN WHAT IT DID AT SEVERAL PICNICS AND KICKBACKS AND HOPED IT AGAINTS OTHER CADDYS NO NEED TO PROVE ANYTHING TO ANYBODY IM IN THIS FOR THE LOVE OF IT NOT FOR BRAGGIN RITES
> *


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 10:12 PM~11670958
> *money talks homeboy...........!!
> *


HOW MUCH WE TALKIN$ NAME IT :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 24 2008, 09:49 PM~11692602
> *HOW MUCH WE TALKIN$ NAME IT :wave:
> *


what exactly are u looking for?


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

TO GET 10 MORE INCHES ONLY DOIN 30 WIT ALL 3/8 FITTINGS AN THAT #9 GEAR YOU SAID LAST TIME TO USE. RUNNING 72V THIS IS A STREET RIDE NO MODS. STOCK TRAILIN ARMS.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 24 2008, 10:00 PM~11692706
> *TO GET 10 MORE INCHES ONLY DOIN 30 WIT ALL 3/8 FITTINGS AN THAT #9 GEAR YOU SAID LAST TIME TO USE. RUNNING 72V THIS IS A STREET RIDE NO MODS. STOCK TRAILIN ARMS.
> *


when we gonna nose'em up


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 25 2008, 12:09 AM~11692812
> *when we gonna nose'em up
> *


SOON DANIEL SON SOON . :twak: :biggrin: GOTTA GET THESE KINKS OUT FIRST. CANT NOSE UP TO A BIG DOG WHEN MINE ACTS LIKE A PUP


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 24 2008, 10:18 PM~11692892
> *SOON DANIEL SON SOON .  :twak:  :biggrin:  GOTTA GET THESE KINKS OUT FIRST.  CANT NOSE UP TO A BIG DOG WHEN MINE ACTS LIKE A PUP
> *


u kno you doin mo than me....I see you got that #9, thats what i gotta do and change my damned springs so it'll be a min b4 i get max performance outta my ride


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Sep 25 2008, 12:42 AM~11693151
> *u kno you doin mo than me....I see you got that #9, thats what i gotta do and change my damned springs so it'll be a min b4 i get max performance outta my ride
> *


SERIOUSLY I DONT NEED A PISTON TO TAKE OUT THAT PISTON THATS ALWAYS SHOWIN UP AT THE SHOWS. YOU WILL SEE SOON. U KNOW WHICH 1. ILL DO IT WITH WHAT I GOT ALL 3/8's . U CAN 2.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 24 2008, 06:30 PM~11689883
> *hey i found some body with that MUFASA SERIES 6 batteries  :cheesy:
> 
> so much for saying chinese shit doesnt work :biggrin:
> ...



put some 13's or 14's on that car and then see what it does instead of those big ass balloon tires lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 24 2008, 10:00 PM~11692706
> *TO GET 10 MORE INCHES ONLY DOIN 30 WIT ALL 3/8 FITTINGS AN THAT #9 GEAR YOU SAID LAST TIME TO USE. RUNNING 72V THIS IS A STREET RIDE NO MODS. STOCK TRAILIN ARMS.
> *


man thats doing good...........yes u can squeeze more inches out of it.........but...i need more info on ur car......i help so many people on here i cant keep track of what everyone has in the trunk............or what mods have been done to the suspension.....

now........if u brought me the car, i can without a doubt make it hit higher......but a lot of that is dialing the car in, and suspension mods. I have told pretty much everything about my car, but not everything. i will do it to other cars for $$$$$ but not just give it away...

1. I BUILD MY OWN MOTORS
2. I USE AN OLDER PUMPHEAD THAT IS STILL GOOD (TOLERANCES ARE STILL THERE)
3. I USE SHALLOW CUPS IN FRONT, NOT DEEP........I HAVE MY REASONS FOR THIS...
4. I DO USE A PISTON, BUT WAS GETTING GOOD INCHES WITHOUT IT
5. I SWAPPED OUT MY FRONT SPINDLES AND UPPERS BUT WILL NOT SAY EXACTLY WHAT I DID TO THE ARMS AS FAR AS EXTENSION, AND ONE OTHER THING THAT I DID......(THIS DID HELP THE CARS LAUNCH, THATS WHY I WONT SAY EXACTLY WHAT I DID)
6. I HAVE DONE REAR SUSPENSION WORK AS WELL (NOT WILLING TO DISCLOSE, BUT IF YOU REALLY LOOK AT MY CAR U CAN FIGURE IT OUT)...BUT EVEN THEN U WONT KNOW THE MEASUREMENTS...
7. IM DONE...............I NEED TO MAKE MONEY, IVE SAID ENOUGH ON THIS SITE!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2008, 01:06 AM~11693626
> *man thats doing good...........yes u can squeeze more inches out of it.........but...i need more info on ur car......i help so many people on here i cant keep track of what everyone has in the trunk............or what mods have been done to the suspension.....
> 
> now........if u brought me the car, i can without a doubt make it hit higher......but a lot of that is dialing the car in, and suspension mods. I have told pretty much everything about my car, but not everything. i will do it to other cars for $$$$$ but not just give it away...
> ...



i know #1 (just not the parts) #2, #3(partly),#5(dont know the extension though lol) #6 (i know the measurment) 

BUT IM NOT TELLING CUZ HOMIE NEEDS TO MAKE THAT MONEY... lips are sealed


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 12:13 AM~11693660
> *i know #1 (just not the parts) #2, #3(partly),#5(dont know the extension though lol) #6 (i know the measurment)
> 
> BUT IM NOT TELLING CUZ HOMIE NEEDS TO MAKE THAT MONEY... lips are sealed
> *


  

oh...and u only know what u know cuz i told u when i seen u at king of cali , and over the phone............. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2008, 01:16 AM~11693671
> *
> 
> oh...and u only know what u know cuz i told u when i seen u at king of cali , and over the phone............. :biggrin:
> *



THIS IS ALL VERY TRUE lol. but mums the word hehe....

im gonna give #3 a try too once i swap out batteries.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

what do u think about adding some piece of pipe to the top of the shallow cup to make like a shallow deepcup lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh and i had the #2's i believe in my old showtime pumps but they were #9's. im tryin to locate a #11... gonna rummage thru my homies shit lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 12:22 AM~11693698
> *what do u think about adding some piece of pipe to the top of the shallow cup to make like a shallow deepcup lol
> *


 :uh: i think u need some rest.............its late.........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2008, 01:26 AM~11693709
> *:uh: i think u need some rest.............its late.........
> *


haha. shit i did have a long day. had to go pick up my uncles car that had the motor blow up on him, then take it to the junkyard lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 12:29 AM~11693718
> *haha. shit i did have a long day.  had to go pick up my uncles car that had the motor blow up on him, then take it to the junkyard lol
> *


go 2 sleep homie..............im out................


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2008, 01:31 AM~11693726
> *go 2 sleep homie..............im out................
> *



late. ill try to text u more shit to make ur day lol


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2008, 02:06 AM~11693626
> *man thats doing good...........yes u can squeeze more inches out of it.........but...i need more info on ur car......i help so many people on here i cant keep track of what everyone has in the trunk............or what mods have been done to the suspension.....
> 
> now........if u brought me the car, i can without a doubt make it hit higher......but a lot of that is dialing the car in, and suspension mods. I have told pretty much everything about my car, but not everything. i will do it to other cars for $$$$$ but not just give it away...
> ...


THATS COOL . IM NOT TRIPIN. MAYBE ILL HAVE TO TAKE IT DOWN THERE SO YOU CAN CHECK IT OUT . GOT ALOT OF FAMILY IN CALI. SO IT WONT BE A PROBLEM


----------



## KING*85* (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2008, 02:06 AM~11693626
> *man thats doing good...........yes u can squeeze more inches out of it.........but...i need more info on ur car......i help so many people on here i cant keep track of what everyone has in the trunk............or what mods have been done to the suspension.....
> 
> now........if u brought me the car, i can without a doubt make it hit higher......but a lot of that is dialing the car in, and suspension mods. I have told pretty much everything about my car, but not everything. i will do it to other cars for $$$$$ but not just give it away...
> ...


WELL I CAN SAY THIS IM USING CADDY UPPERS SO DIDNT HAVE CUT MINE INCH LONGER THAN STOCK. THATS ALL MY PUMP IS A MUTT. EX.. EX.. EX.. BUT IF GOT GET SOME NEW BATTS I THINK THAT WILL ALSO HELP. WHAT CHA THINK?? THE REAR IM WAITING ON MY ADJUSTABLES 4 THE TOP. ITS ALL STOCK RIGHT NOW. I THINK WIT A FEW MORE TWIKS IT WILL IT WILL GOOD 4 ME. ALSO IM RUNNING MAC 3'S UP FRONT IS THAT ENOUGH U THINK.5-1/2 RAPS. V6 UNDER THE HOOD.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 25 2008, 11:08 AM~11696261
> *WELL I CAN SAY THIS IM USING CADDY UPPERS SO DIDNT HAVE CUT MINE INCH LONGER THAN STOCK. THATS ALL MY PUMP IS A MUTT. EX.. EX.. EX.. BUT IF GOT GET SOME NEW BATTS I THINK THAT WILL ALSO HELP. WHAT CHA THINK??  THE REAR  IM WAITING ON MY ADJUSTABLES 4 THE TOP. ITS ALL STOCK RIGHT NOW. I THINK WIT A FEW MORE TWIKS IT WILL IT WILL GOOD 4 ME. ALSO IM RUNNING MAC 3'S UP FRONT IS THAT ENOUGH U THINK.5-1/2 RAPS. V6 UNDER THE HOOD.
> *


the machs will work, i used them for a while, but im climbing a little higher now with either 3.5 ton or 4.5 ton........they both work in my car.......


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 25 2008, 12:06 AM~11693626
> *man thats doing good...........yes u can squeeze more inches out of it.........but...i need more info on ur car......i help so many people on here i cant keep track of what everyone has in the trunk............or what mods have been done to the suspension.....
> 
> now........if u brought me the car, i can without a doubt make it hit higher......but a lot of that is dialing the car in, and suspension mods. I have told pretty much everything about my car, but not everything. i will do it to other cars for $$$$$ but not just give it away...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KING*85*_@Sep 25 2008, 01:08 PM~11696261
> *WELL I CAN SAY THIS IM USING CADDY UPPERS SO DIDNT HAVE CUT MINE INCH LONGER THAN STOCK. THATS ALL MY PUMP IS A MUTT. EX.. EX.. EX.. BUT IF GOT GET SOME NEW BATTS I THINK THAT WILL ALSO HELP. WHAT CHA THINK??  THE REAR  IM WAITING ON MY ADJUSTABLES 4 THE TOP. ITS ALL STOCK RIGHT NOW. I THINK WIT A FEW MORE TWIKS IT WILL IT WILL GOOD 4 ME. ALSO IM RUNNING MAC 3'S UP FRONT IS THAT ENOUGH U THINK.5-1/2 RAPS. V6 UNDER THE HOOD.
> *



the extension is not really as important as how and what you do with it.so the switch to get the extension is nowhere near the same as actually extending and %$#@#them  his number #5 i am sure is the same way i do mine. (g body and bigbody arms only though) :0 i could be wrong though. :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Sep 25 2008, 04:20 PM~11699483
> *the extension is not really as important as how and what you do with it.so the switch to get the extension is nowhere near the same as actually extending and %$#@#them    his number #5 i am sure is the same way i do mine. (g body and bigbody arms only though)  :0  i could be wrong though.  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 12:09 AM~11703547
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



shhhh enough has been said lol hno: hno:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 25 2008, 11:24 PM~11703707
> *shhhh  enough has been said lol hno:  hno:
> *


THE LEAK :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 01:24 PM~11666158
> *ACCUSE ME OF RUNNING 7 BATTS TO THE NOSE OF MY CAR......... :angry: ...PLEASE NEXT TIME U HEAR SOME BULLSHIT ON THE STREET FROM SOME FUCKING HATERS.......DO UR HOMEWORK FIRST..........
> 
> EVEN IF I RAN 7, ITS STILL LESS THAN ALL THE CARS I HOP AGAINST ANYWAYS.....(RICNDAREGAL IS THE ONLY EXCEPTION)..SO WTF??????
> ...


WHO CARES THIS CARS CHIPPING ANYWAYZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 26 2008, 08:12 AM~11704859
> *THE LEAK  :0
> *



lol u know how many hours ive spent on the phone with chris and text message chris with day helping pictures to get minor details out lol. we cant make it too easy for others to know without spending some time lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 11:16 AM~11706757
> *lol  u know how many hours ive spent on the phone with chris and text message chris with day helping pictures  to get minor details out lol.  we cant make it too easy for others to know without spending some time lol
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: sounds like more then just car talk :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 11:52 AM~11707042
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: sounds like more then just car talk :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE THEY MET ON MYSPACE


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 25 2008, 06:10 PM~11698841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Sep 25 2008, 03:10 PM~11698841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW WOULD U KNOW? :scrutinize: 



BTW.......U OFF UR TIMEOUT YET?? :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 12:52 PM~11707042
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: sounds like more then just car talk :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:
> *



lol well if thats the case i called him for the same reason of help you needed on ur car lol.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 01:36 PM~11708166
> *lol well if thats the case i called him for the same reason of help you needed on ur car lol.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 01:30 PM~11708093
> *YEAH MOTHERFUCKER!!!..............................
> AND MAKE IT A CHOCOLATE CHIP! :cheesy:
> 
> ...


i could do oatmeal with all that soggy ass boowchit ur kickin up :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 01:36 PM~11708166
> *lol well if thats the case i called him for the same reason of help you needed on ur car lol.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

that could be why i couldnt get a hold of u sometimes cuz ricndaregal on the phone lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 01:37 PM~11708183
> *i could do oatmeal with all that soggy ass boowchit ur kickin up :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 ................. :uh: 

IF U SPENT HALF THE TIME ON UR CAR AS U DO POSTING BULLSHIT ........THIS WOULDNT OF HAPPENED TO U!!






:0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 01:39 PM~11708219
> *that could be why i couldnt get a hold of u sometimes cuz ricndaregal on the phone lol
> *


now you sounding jealous :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 02:40 PM~11708236
> *now you sounding jealous :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


lol :twak: :twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

LET UR CAR DO THE TALKING RIC..................
































ON THE OTHER HAND........................BETTER NOT.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 01:39 PM~11708226
> *:0  :0 ................. :uh:
> 
> IF U SPENT HALF THE TIME ON UR CAR AS U DO POSTING BULLSHIT ........THIS WOULDNT OF HAPPENED TO U!!
> ...


save it save it, im waiting for my car to take the chrstine effect and push its frame back out by itself :0 :0 :0 :0 just need to give her more time :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 01:42 PM~11708279
> *save it save it, im waiting for my car to take the chrstine effect and push its frame back out by itself :0 :0 :0 :0 just need to give her more time :ugh: :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW OF A LADY THAT CAN HELP MAKE THAT HAPPEN..........!! :0 :0 




























HOW U THINK I GOT MY CAR 2 WORK.......... :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 01:41 PM~11708257
> *LET UR CAR DO THE TALKING RIC..................
> 
> 
> ...


come talk to me when you can make your avitar move :ugh: :biggrin: until then we all know that it was the weight holding the car up for that picture :0 :0 :0 :0 lmao


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 02:42 PM~11708279
> *save it save it, im waiting for my car to take the chrstine effect and push its frame back out by itself :0 :0 :0 :0 just need to give her more time :ugh: :ugh:
> *



you need a frame?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 01:44 PM~11708298
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I KNOW OF A LADY THAT CAN HELP MAKE THAT HAPPEN..........!! :0  :0
> HOW U THINK I GOT MY CAR 2 WORK.......... :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 might need that number :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 01:45 PM~11708311
> *you need a frame?
> *


you givin it away for free fully wrapped right :0 :0 :0 lol jp. but either a frame or fix the belly uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 02:47 PM~11708343
> *you givin it away for free fully wrapped right :0 :0 :0 lol jp. but either a frame or fix the belly uffin:
> *


haha. we got one thats pretty much wrapped up just sitting at the shop. with bridge in the rear.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 01:44 PM~11708302
> *ur shit floats more than mine!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

show off :uh: :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 02:51 PM~11708398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



look mom no hands lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 01:49 PM~11708360
> *haha.  we got one thats pretty much wrapped up just sitting at the shop.  with bridge in the rear.
> *


right on


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 02:53 PM~11708422
> *right on
> *



i doubt its ever gonna see the underside of a car lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 01:52 PM~11708408
> *show off :uh: :uh:
> *


 :dunno: u said.................


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 01:53 PM~11708416
> *look mom no hands  lol
> *


naw its cuz the watchers sittin in the car hittin it from the dash :0 :0 :0. you know how they put the lightest one on the switch from inside lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2008, 01:54 PM~11708440
> *i doubt its ever gonna see the underside of a car lol
> *


 :0 now thas tempting


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 01:55 PM~11708451
> *naw its cuz the watchers sittin in the car hittin it from the dash :0 :0 :0. you know how they put the lightest one on the switch from inside lol
> *


 :uh: pay attention.......hes on the windshield hangin on 2 the wipers....... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 01:57 PM~11708474
> *:uh: pay attention.......hes on the windshield hangin on 2 the wipers....... :biggrin:
> *


my bad i thought that was you :0 :0 :0 :0 lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11708488
> *my bad i thought that was you :0 :0 :0 :0 lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: whos slower.........you or ur car?? :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 02:00 PM~11708507
> *:uh:  :uh: whos slower.........you or ur car?? :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: i only said that cuz you guys are practically the same height :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

u 2 were made for each other...............neither is very bright.........then u both reach for the stars but cant get ur feet off the ground......lmfao!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

save it like i said im barely startin out, give me some time i'll be back for you


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 02:03 PM~11708557
> *save it like i said im barely startin out, give me some time i'll be back for you
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ..........U STARTED IT........... :ugh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 02:04 PM~11708572
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ..........U STARTED IT........... :ugh:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  somebody gots to do it. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 01:30 PM~11708093
> *YEAH MOTHERFUCKER!!!..............................
> AND MAKE IT A CHOCOLATE CHIP! :cheesy:
> :uh: SO TRUE...........THERES SO MANY OTHERS OUT THERE DOING WHAT I DO WITH WHAT I HAVE........... :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 02:07 PM~11708597
> *:rant:  :rant:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   somebody gots to do it. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: .....................  GOTTA WORK  BE BACK LATER............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 26 2008, 02:10 PM~11708629
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: ILL HIT U THIS WEEKEND.........I STILL GOT THE #......


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 26 2008, 01:39 PM~11708226
> *:0  :0 ................. :uh:
> 
> IF U SPENT HALF THE TIME ON UR CAR AS U DO POSTING BULLSHIT ........THIS WOULDNT OF HAPPENED TO U!!
> ...


YOU PUNK HIM LIKE THAT MUFFA!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2008, 02:56 PM~11708457
> *:0 now thas tempting
> *



its just sitting. its got bondo on it but the bondo was never smoothed out. but the frame is pretty wrapped up. and if u want to do more work u can since its off a car lol. came out of a cutlass i believe.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT out of sheer boredom lol


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah I watched your videos on you tube you car get up and is clean, I don't believe your weighted at all, you just got a dialed in car


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Sep 28 2008, 10:20 AM~11719799
> *yeah I watched your videos on you tube you car get up and is clean,  I don't believe your weighted at all, you just got a dialed in car
> *


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 3 2008, 11:51 AM~11770051
> *
> *


wheres that god damn mufasa series :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 07:33 PM~11669579
> *ALL PISTON GATE.......NO WEIGHT.....DON'T HATE............ BITCHESSSSSS
> *


There you go Chris, I corrected it.... 

I got the 45 in the works with a logo...See what it looks like on product ,not paper....Killin these fools with power not weight :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Sep 23 2008, 04:50 PM~11678099
> *IF YOU LOOK AT THE FAR RIGHT IN THE BACKROUND YOU CAN SEE HIM GIVIN SOME DUDE HEAD  :biggrin:
> *


You outta line :biggrin: Lookin to deep. But funny as hell


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> wheres that god damn mufasa series :angry: :biggrin:


im waiting on someone to stop bullshitting.............  



> There you go Chris, I corrected it....


 :0 :0 :biggrin: much better...........
[/quote]

I got the 45 in the works with a logo...See what it looks like on product ,not paper....Killin these fools with power not weight :0
[/quote]

:yes:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

mufasa series coming out soon?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Oct 5 2008, 02:11 AM~11781824
> *mufasa series coming out soon?
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 03:35 PM~11667701
> *MAN HOMIE................IT JUST DONT STOP............ :uh: SOMEONE ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING TO SAY..... :angry: ..........THERES SOME FUCKED UP CARS OUT THERE DOING CRAPPY INCHES, WEIGHTED AND ALL THAT.... THAT GET SCRUTINIZED LESS THAN ME....WTF???....EVERYONE NEED TO GET OFF MY BACK........ :angry:
> *


MAN IF YOU AINT GOT NO HATERZ YOU AINT DO'N SHIT..WHEN YOU ON TOP OF THE GAME EVEN YOUR OWN HOMIES BE HATE'N..THAT'S WHY I LOVE ALL MY HATERZ..CUZ WHEN UR NOT GET'N HATED ON YOUR REALLY NOT DO'N SHIT


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2008, 03:41 PM~11784268
> *MAN IF YOU AINT GOT NO HATERZ YOU AINT DO'N SHIT..WHEN YOU ON TOP OF THE GAME EVEN YOUR OWN HOMIES BE HATE'N..THAT'S WHY I LOVE ALL MY HATERZ..CUZ WHEN UR NOT GET'N HATED ON YOUR REALLY NOT DO'N SHIT
> *


Man you act like you doing something perm  jk big dog i'll see ya in sin city soon.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2008, 03:41 PM~11784268
> *MAN IF YOU AINT GOT NO HATERZ YOU AINT DO'N SHIT..WHEN YOU ON TOP OF THE GAME EVEN YOUR OWN HOMIES BE HATE'N..THAT'S WHY I LOVE ALL MY HATERZ..CUZ WHEN UR NOT GET'N HATED ON YOUR REALLY NOT DO'N SHIT
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE...................


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> im waiting on someone to stop bullshitting.............
> :0 :0 :biggrin: much better...........


I got the 45 in the works with a logo...See what it looks like on product ,not paper....Killin these fools with power not weight :0
[/quote]

:yes:
[/quote]
Bullshitten huh????? :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> I got the 45 in the works with a logo...See what it looks like on product ,not paper....Killin these fools with power not weight :0


 :yes:
[/quote]
Bullshitten huh????? :0
[/quote]
:0 :0 .....u need to keep me posted!! :rant: :rant:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> :yes:


Bullshitten huh????? :0
[/quote]
:0 :0 .....u need to keep me posted!! :rant: :rant:
[/quote]
I'm so busy I cant keep myself posted, yet alone the homies....Don't rtip out and send the watcher holmes I got ya covered, Maybe a new release at the super show,,,,,we'll see???????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> Bullshitten huh????? :0


:0 :0 .....u need to keep me posted!! :rant: :rant:
[/quote]
*I'm so busy I cant keep myself posted*, yet alone the homies....*Don't rtip out and send the watcher holmes* I got ya covered, *Maybe a new release at the super show,,,,,we'll see*???????
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


:biggrin: :biggrin:  



:0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> Bullshitten huh????? :0


:0 :0 .....u need to keep me posted!! :rant: :rant:
[/quote]
I'm so busy I cant keep myself posted, yet alone the homies....Don't rtip out and send the watcher holmes I got ya covered, Maybe a new release at the super show,,,,,we'll see???????
[/quote]
:uh: WILL I KNOW ABOUT THIS B4 IT HAPPENS? :uh: 


OR WILL I FIND OUT ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW........... :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> :0 :0 .....u need to keep me posted!! :rant: :rant:


I'm so busy I cant keep myself posted, yet alone the homies....Don't rtip out and send the watcher holmes I got ya covered, Maybe a new release at the super show,,,,,we'll see???????
[/quote]
:uh: WILL I KNOW ABOUT THIS B4 IT HAPPENS? :uh: 
OR WILL I FIND OUT ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW........... :angry:
[/quote]

lay it low is where it all gets spilled first lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> :0 :0 .....u need to keep me posted!! :rant: :rant:


I'm so busy I cant keep myself posted, yet alone the homies....Don't rtip out and send the watcher holmes I got ya covered, Maybe a new release at the super show,,,,,we'll see???????
[/quote]
:uh: WILL I KNOW ABOUT THIS B4 IT HAPPENS? :uh: 
OR WILL I FIND OUT ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW........... :angry:
[/quote]
I wont do anything with out the watchers approval sir.... Your coming rite :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> I'm so busy I cant keep myself posted, yet alone the homies....Don't rtip out and send the watcher holmes I got ya covered, Maybe a new release at the super show,,,,,we'll see???????


:uh: WILL I KNOW ABOUT THIS B4 IT HAPPENS? :uh: 
OR WILL I FIND OUT ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW........... :angry:
[/quote]
I wont do anything with out the watchers approval sir.... Your coming rite :0
[/quote]

NOW THATS WHATDAFUCK WE TALKN BOUT!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> :uh: WILL I KNOW ABOUT THIS B4 IT HAPPENS? :uh:
> OR WILL I FIND OUT ABOUT IT ON LAYITLOW........... :angry:


I wont do anything with out the watchers approval sir.... Your coming rite :0
[/quote]

NOW THATS WHATDAFUCK WE TALKN BOUT!! 
[/quote]
How do all your topics jump like 10 pages in 3 days..... topic whore


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> I wont do anything with out the watchers approval sir.... Your coming rite :0


NOW THATS WHATDAFUCK WE TALKN BOUT!! 
[/quote]
How do all your topics jump like 10 pages in 3 days..... topic whore 
[/quote]
ur mom : )


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I THINK YOU HAVE WEIGHT IN YOUR TIRE KIT...LOL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2010, 09:09 PM~19121167
> *I THINK YOU HAVE WEIGHT IN YOUR TIRE KIT...LOL
> *


I THINK U HAVE HOT AIR IN UR HEAD :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2010, 09:09 PM~19121167
> *I THINK YOU HAVE WEIGHT IN YOUR TIRE KIT...LOL
> *


U JUST MAD CUZ 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19121190

:biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

DAMN YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2010, 09:18 PM~19121230
> *DAMN YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:dunno: WHAT ? I DIDNT DO NOTHING :nosad:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHY YOU BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT FOR ? LOL


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HEY SO I NEED TO BORROW SOME WEIGHT..LOL NOO JK I WANNA WRAP A REAR END , HOOK ME UP !!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2010, 09:22 PM~19121261
> *WHY YOU BRINGIN UP OLD SHIT FOR ? LOL
> *


 :uh: DICK, U BROUGHT UP A 3 YEAR OLD TOPIC IN HYDRO FORUM..............:twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2010, 09:24 PM~19121273
> *HEY SO I NEED TO BORROW SOME WEIGHT..LOL NOO JK I WANNA WRAP A REAR END , HOOK ME UP !!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GO ROB SOME MORE PEOPLE AND BRING ME CASH :uh:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 20 2010, 09:25 PM~19121289
> *GO ROB SOME MORE PEOPLE AND BRING ME CASH  :uh:
> *


LMFAO... YEAH OK , SHIT IT WILL TAKE ME FOREVER ROBBING PEOPLE FOR CHUMP CHANGE..LOL


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 20 2010, 09:24 PM~19121274
> *:uh: DICK, U BROUGHT UP A 3 YEAR OLD TOPIC IN HYDRO FORUM..............:twak:
> *


THATS NOT THAT BAD , SHIT PEOPLE BRING UP TOPICS FROM WHEN THIS SITE FIRST GOT STARTED.. :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2010, 09:28 PM~19121309
> *LMFAO... YEAH OK , SHIT IT WILL TAKE ME FOREVER ROBBING PEOPLE FOR CHUMP CHANGE..LOL
> *


:scrutinize: U TRYN TO SAY I CHARGE TOO MUCH ??? :angry:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 20 2010, 09:29 PM~19121317
> *:scrutinize: U TRYN TO SAY I CHARGE TOO MUCH ??? :angry:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19121327
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


THAT SHIT WILL GET U NOWHERE............. :uh:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 20 2010, 09:32 PM~19121345
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


GET OFF LIL N BRINGN UP OLD SHIT N TEXT ME U JACKASS................U ACT LIKE U DONT HAVE MY # :uh:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 20 2010, 09:35 PM~19121372
> *GET OFF LIL N BRINGN UP OLD SHIT N TEXT ME U JACKASS................U ACT LIKE U DONT HAVE MY # :uh:
> *


fuck what they think. u do what u do. ur car work's with no weigth u are 1 of the few that make there car work. i like what u do keep up the good work. and f*ck this hater's. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 08:40 PM~11669686
> *I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER COMPLETE KITS WITH THE RIGHT COILS FOR EVERY APPLICATION AND CUT THE COILS TO WHERE I KNOW THEY WILL WORK AND PRE COMPRESS THEM............AND PERSONALLY BUILD THE PUMPS AND CALL IT "MUFASA" SERIES........... :biggrin:
> 
> ALL U NEED TO DO IS INSTALL.................
> *


That sounds like a good idea id buy one :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 05:38 PM~11668922
> *WHERES KOOLAIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMMA HAVE TO FILE A MISSING PERSONS REPORT........ :angry:
> *


FUCK KOOLAID


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 21 2010, 10:53 PM~19129544
> *FUCK KOOLAID
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :rimshot:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 06:40 PM~11669686
> *I SHOULD START PUTTING TOGETHER COMPLETE KITS WITH THE RIGHT COILS FOR EVERY APPLICATION AND CUT THE COILS TO WHERE I KNOW THEY WILL WORK AND PRE COMPRESS THEM............AND PERSONALLY BUILD THE PUMPS AND CALL IT "MUFASA" SERIES........... :biggrin:
> 
> ALL U NEED TO DO IS INSTALL.................
> *



I think you could make some bread doing that!


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 22 2010, 12:53 AM~19129544
> *FUCK KOOLAID
> *


 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 21 2010, 09:53 PM~19129544
> *FUCK KOOLAID
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Nov 23 2010, 02:49 PM~19144513
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

stop all da hateing...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 22 2008, 05:44 PM~11668976
> *OH....I'LL ALWAYS DO WHAT I DO HOMIE....NO DOUBT........BUT MAN.....THESE RUMORS IS TOO MUCH............I KINDA HAVE AN IDEA WHO MIGHT OF TOLD KOOLAID THIS BULLSHIT, BUT ID RATHER HIM TELL IT IF HE SAYS ANYTHING AT ALL...........IM JUST SURPRISED HE LISTENED TO THIS SHIT.......KOOLAID SHOULD KNOW ME BETTER THAN THAT............
> 
> LOL.....THEY NEED TO FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO PUT UNDER A MICROSCOPE......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic+Sep 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11667765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 I WANNA SEE THAT SHOW!!! BE SURE TO MAKE A NEW TOPIC WITH INFO WHEN IT AIRS!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

NOT GONNA HAPPEN, THEY DECIDED THAT DOIN A REALITY SHOW W JENNI RIVERA N HER DAUGHTER CHIQUIS WOULD PULL IN MORE VIEWERS N MORE $$$$$$ :uh: 






THATS OLD SHIT ANYWAYS, THIS TOPIC WAS BROUGHT BACK FROM THE DEAD FROM SOME JACKASS!!!!! :wow:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LMFAO...LOL


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 24 2010, 12:37 PM~19153267
> *NOT GONNA HAPPEN, THEY DECIDED THAT DOIN A REALITY SHOW W JENNI RIVERA N HER DAUGHTER CHIQUIS WOULD PULL IN MORE VIEWERS N MORE $$$$$$  :uh:
> 
> THATS OLD SHIT ANYWAYS, THIS TOPIC WAS BROUGHT BACK FROM THE DEAD FROM SOME JACKASS!!!!!  :wow:
> *


THAT SUCKS HOMIE... :uh: 

BOUT TIME SOMEONE DOES A REAL SHOW, OR A NOVELA: 

"SWITCHES SALVAGES"... THAT'S WHAT MY HOMIE CALLS IT... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Nov 24 2010, 12:43 PM~19153313
> *LMFAO...LOL
> *


 :uh: JACKASS !!!!


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

just let it die :guns:


----------



## monteloco (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MICHAEL MYERS_@Sep 22 2008, 01:30 PM~11666222
> *:uh: WHO THE FUCK YOU CALLING PUMPKIN HEAD *******?? :angry:  :angry:
> *


carefull who u disrespecting I GOT MY EYE ON YOU NOW IM SURE FEW MORE CATS DO TOO :twak:


----------

